# Help needed with Template use



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm trying to upgrade my existing el-cheapo Wolfcraft Router table by adding some ring inserts but I'm failing pitifully.

Here's what I have.









The table top is almost identical to this. It's reinforced underneath with angle iron and fits in the center of a Shopmate style folding clamp table.









These are the rings I'm trying to add.

I'm using the MLCS inlay kit to try to match the OD of the outer ring but the pattern circle I make ends up giving me a circle that is just under 1/16 oversized all the way around.

Method used:

using a pattern following bit make a 1/4" MDF disk the size of the largest diameter
screw the mdf disk to the 1/4 MDF that will become the pattern circle
create the pattern circle using the inlay kit without the outer bearing
use the pattern circle, add the outer bearing to create the circle recess to fit the rings

After that I had planed to hog out inside the edge for the lip and then use a hole saw or make another pattern circle to cut the final through hole.

I did a test on some scrap and the result was over-sized as I stated above. I'm convinced its my technique that's causing my problems cause I modeled the method on Google Sketchup and it seems like it ought to work.

Any help will be appreciated. 

GCG


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Is the bit you're using the one that came with the kit? If the bit isn't exactly the same diameter as the offset bushing thickness it's going to be off.

If your inlay kit has a screw on the bushing, tightening it too much could offset your bushing.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Is the bit you're using the one that came with the kit? If the bit isn't exactly the same diameter as the offset bushing thickness it's going to be off.


I'm using only what was supplied with the kit. I checked the bit diameter against the bushing thickness and they match.



kp91 said:


> If your inlay kit has a screw on the bushing, tightening it too much could offset your bushing.


Good friction fit ... no screw.

Thanks for the responce

GCG


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Patrick - I think I may be confused about what you are trying to do. If it is just to copy the size disc, hasn't that already been accomplished in step one of your procedure?.. with a pattern flush trim bit.. I don't quite understand needing the inlay kit at all here.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm trying to route out a recess in the table top to accept the rings with as close a fit as possible. The current hole has a limited clearance and I'd like the increased capacity for larger bits.

I'm starting to think that maybe the bit isn't staying fully vertical when I use the circle pattern because there's no support in the center and that better support may be the answer.

GCG


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> I'm trying to route out a recess in the table top to accept the rings with as close a fit as possible. The current hole has a limited clearance and I'd like the increased capacity for larger bits.
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe the bit isn't staying fully vertical when I use the circle pattern because there's no support in the center and that better support may be the answer.
> 
> GCG


Hi Patrick - ahaha - now I got it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

I have done it a time or two and it's Not a easy job,I would suggest you just make a new router table a simple apple box work bench type will do just find and just use a Fac.made router plate with the rings in place,you can get one for about 13.oo bucks..
no need to make a easy job hard 

==


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Pat
> 
> I have done it a time or two and it's Not a easy job,I would suggest you just make a new router table a simple apple box work bench type will do just find and just use a Fac.made router plate with the rings in place,you can get one for about 13.oo bucks..
> no need to make a easy job hard
> ...


I was starting to get to that point on my own.

I've got a ~10.5"x21" opening in my new table saw (Ridgid r4510) when the table is extended. Would the 10.5" leave enough meat to support a plate? If so then I could use the table fence with the router.

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

Should be fine at 10.5" you just need a 1/4" wide lip on all 4 sides to support the plate.

==



GulfcoastGuy said:


> I was starting to get to that point on my own.
> 
> I've got a ~10.5"x21" opening in my new table saw (Ridgid r4510) when the table is extended. Would the 10.5" leave enough meat to support a plate? If so then I could use the table fence with the router.
> 
> GCG


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Pat
> 
> Should be fine at 10.5" you just need a 1/4" wide lip on all 4 sides to support the plate.
> 
> ==


I also have a Wolfcraft table but the larger one on its own legs. The top seems to be adequate for my purposes at this time. In order to upgrade I installed a lift which naturally came with its own plate which has available other size rings. Without checking any further because of lack of time riight now I think you can find a plate to accept your router which also has changeable rings. The advantage of the larger plate as mentioned several times before is the stability it offers in controlling table flatness.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Found someone else with the same idea.

NEW Ridgid R4510 Portable Table Saw (Replaces 24XX) PICS! - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum

I'll look around some more and I have a few of my own. When I get the idea settled in my head I'll post a plan.

Thanks for the help guys.

GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Jigs,

Best price I can find on a plate with rings is a Router Table Depot plate on Amazon Here. It also would fit the rings I already have.

If you have a source for one at $13.00 could you point me in that direction?

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/33229-favorite-beginner-base-plate.html

==



GulfcoastGuy said:


> Jigs,
> 
> Best price I can find on a plate with rings is a Router Table Depot plate on Amazon Here. It also would fit the rings I already have.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnsonlee805 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Wow.*

Thank you. congrats for this.


----------

